# Canada Post Strike



## SlapKhan (19 Jun 2011)

As things stand I am merit listed and my trades of choice are open (as of June 2011).

I was curious to know how the Canada post strike will affect the continuing review of my application.
Also, more specifically: is my case reviewed and passed by my assigned recruiters(who are currently on vacation), or some upper legislative body?


----------



## Trick (20 Jun 2011)

The 2nd part I'm pretty sure depends on your trade (local or national selection). About the Canada Post issue, that's something I've been wondering myself.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2011)

Chances are, the CF is currently using a courier service right now.


----------



## Mudshuvel (20 Jun 2011)

SlapKhan said:
			
		

> As things stand I am merit listed and my trades of choice are open (as of June 2011).
> 
> I was curious to know how the Canada post strike will affect the continuing review of my application.
> Also, more specifically: is my case reviewed and passed by my assigned recruiters(who are currently on vacation), or some upper legislative body?



Hey Slapkhan,

Once you are merit listed, your application is fired off electronically to the Selection Center depending on which selection it is. Even so, the Canadian Forces uses Purolator rather than Canada Post so don't worry, you are fine. Canada Post is striking by alternating closures or having 3-day work weeks.


----------



## acooper (20 Jun 2011)

Canada Post is currently locked out, Mudshuvel... no mail, dead stop... But it won't affect Purolator and other courier services...


----------



## SlapKhan (20 Jun 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey Slapkhan,
> 
> Once you are merit listed, your application is fired off electronically to the Selection Center depending on which selection it is. Even so, the Canadian Forces uses Purolator rather than Canada Post so don't worry, you are fine. Canada Post is striking by alternating closures or having 3-day work weeks.



This is great to hear. 

Also, thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## dh101 (20 Jun 2011)

I too am wondering the same thing. I have an application in the works right now, even if they move to a private courier, it will still cause some slowdowns or disruptions, how significant they are is yet to be seen.


----------



## Mudshuvel (20 Jun 2011)

acooper said:
			
		

> Canada Post is currently locked out, Mudshuvel... no mail, dead stop... But it won't affect Purolator and other courier services...



Thanks for the info, acooper, I thought they were still kicking around! Regardless, Forces don't use Canada Post, haha.


----------



## Mudshuvel (20 Jun 2011)

dh101 said:
			
		

> I too am wondering the same thing. I have an application in the works right now, even if they move to a private courier, it will still cause some slowdowns or disruptions, how significant they are is yet to be seen.



The disruptions through couriers would more than likely be related to more people using couriers due to the strike. Depending on the stage of your application, Medicals and other information are shipped by registered mail through Purolator from the RC to Ottawa or Toronto. Any type of mail (Medical rejections, other correspondence to you _from_ Borden or Ottawa) is sent through Canada Post so that could be where you experience delays.


----------



## Wookilar (20 Jun 2011)

As a matter of fact, we do use Canada Post. Our Base post offices operate just like any other post office, with a CF Postal Clerk as the Postmaster. Some (though not all) also do cash sales and are technically open to the public (such as the post office in the Canex mall in Gagetown).

That being said, we are using a variety of couriers now to get mail from Base to Base. Non essential mail is sitting and only going out in batches (it's far more cost efficient that way). As far as documents from Recruit Centers to Borden, they will do the same, as they have a batch of mail, it will go out once a critical mass is reached.

Also, if something is time sensitive, they are not supposed to wait, but ship it by itself (passport applications, security clearance paperwork, stuff for merit boards, etc.).

Wook


----------

